# Top 10 Strange Uses for Human Hair



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the idea of bird's nests, but for making soy sauce?! 

...and you never know, there may be some prop making inspiration here! 

http://thebeautybrains.com/2007/12/30/top-10-strange-uses-for-human-hair/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

EEk!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love soy sauce cause I have no hair


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

^ yeah i saw that to thats nasty!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They forgot hair shirts for Lent


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mythbusters did an episode where they made a rope out of human hair to climb down a wall and "escape from prison". 

There was also an episode of South Park where Cherokee hair was used for tampons.  Ick.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my! lol


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Mythbusters did an episode where they made a rope out of human hair to climb down a wall and "escape from prison".
> 
> There was also an episode of South Park where Cherokee hair was used for tampons.  Ick.


i saw both of the those. great shows lol


----------

